# View folder size in Vista



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to view folder sizes in Vista - without selecting properties for each folder. You know how you can sort by file size, type, etc? Well you can't do that with folder sizes...

I know there are plenty of third-party apps for XP, but so far I haven't found any that are compatible for Vista.

I hope I've explained myself clearly...can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi piggyboo. . .

Welcome back to TSF...

Try Treesize . .

http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml

Happy Hunting... (og, take a look at c:\windows\winsxs - mine is ~13GB)

jcgriff2

.


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks...it's a pretty good program, however, the thing I was looking for is one that allows folders to be sorted by folder size in windows explorer - like with other attributes such as tags, file size, name, type etc;

Wow, how come your winxs thing is so big? Mine's only about 3.5GB.


----------



## MarkR002 (May 27, 2008)

Another commercial offering with lots of features is FolderSizes - http://www.foldersizes.com.


----------

